
Amazon Web Services Public Datasets - Anon84
http://www.datawrangling.com/amazon-web-services-public-datasets
======
aneesh
Another good move by Amazon.

Most of what I do involves working with small to large datasets. Usually, the
challenge is collecting the data & getting it into a structured form. Having
this openly available seriously lowers the barrier to analysis.

